# Favorite Classical Music?



## Queen of the Nerds (Dec 22, 2014)

What are YOUR favorite pieces of classical music?


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

How many are you looking for? Here are some of mine:
*Beethoven*
Symphony #5
Symphony #9
"Moonlight" Sonata
"Pathetique" Sonata
Grosse Fuge
*Mozart*
Symphony #40
Marriage of Figaro
Magic Flute
Requiem in D Minor
*Bach*
Brandenburg Concerti
Orchestral Suite #3
Well-Tempered Clavier
Mass in B Minor
*Handel*
Messiah
*Haydn*
The Creation
*Tallis*
O nata lux
Spem in Alium
*Allegri*
Miserere
*Purcell*
Abdelazar suite
Fantasia on One Note
Funeral music for Queen Mary
*Schubert*
Erlkonig
Die Forelle
"Trout" quintet
Symphony #8
*Schumann*
Kinderscenen
*Saint-Saens*
Danse Macabre
Le Carnaval des Animaux
*Grieg*
Peer Gynt
Piano Concerto
*Elgar*
Enigma Variations
Cello Concerto
*Vaughan Williams*
Fantasia on Greensleeves
Fantasia on a theme by Tallis
Sea Symphony
The Lark Ascending
*Britten*
A Ceremony of Carols
*Tchaikovsky*
The Nutcracker
Swan Lake
*Liszt*
Piano Concerto #1
Hungarian Dances
3 Liebestraume
*Chopin*
Preludes
Sonata
*Stravinsky*
The Rite of Spring
Symphony of Psalms
*Mahler*
Symphony #5
*Ades*
Concentric Paths
*Ligeti*
Continuum
Reqiuem
*Lucier*
Nothing is Real
I am sitting in a room
*Verdi*
Rigoletto
*Berlioz*
Symphonie Fantastique
*Paganini*
24 Caprices
Violin Concerto #2

I am sure that I will have forgotten some.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Pretty much any piece of classical music floats with me.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, shucks, what aren't?


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

The ones I've purchased :tiphat:


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Chopin Ballades, polonaises, mazurka's and waltzes, e.g.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

This one:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

J.S. Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Books One and Two
J.S. Bach Cello Suites
J.S. Bach Goldberg Variations
J.S. Bach Keyboard Partitas
J.S. Bach English Suites
Copland Appalachian Spring
Schoenberg Piano Concerto
Sibelius Symphony No. 7
Sibelius Violin Concerto
Mahler Symphony No. 8
Ives Symphony No. 3
Ives Concord Piano Sonata
Beethoven Symphony No. 4
Beethoven Symphony No. 6
Brahms Symphony No. 1
Brahms Symphony No. 4
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 4
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No. 3
Prokofiev Violin Concerto No. 2
Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet
Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No. 3
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 21
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 23
Mozart Piano Concerto No. 27
Haydn Symphony N0. 94
Haydn Symphony No. 102


----------



## classicalremix (Jan 6, 2015)

Probably Chopin Polonaises!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Berlioz - _Les Troyens_

... and whilst I listened to the four hours of this, I wouldn't get to the end of my list of other favourites .... and I can type pretty quickly :tiphat:


----------

